# Overwintering but returning home for Christmas



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We are planning to overwinter on the south coast of Spain/Portugal from Oct to Apr but return home for about three weeks over Christmas. During the Dec/Jan period we would like to base ourselves somewhere reasonably close to either Faro or Malaga where we could safely leave our MH while we back home. We would appreciate replies from any one who has done this with recommendations for campsites who will facilitate leaving an unoccupied NH on EHU on site, for which we would obviously expect to pay.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> We are planning to overwinter on the south coast of Spain/Portugal from Oct to Apr but return home for about three weeks over Christmas. During the Dec/Jan period we would like to base ourselves somewhere reasonably close to either Faro or Malaga where we could safely leave our MH while we back home. We would appreciate replies from any one who has done this with recommendations for campsites who will facilitate leaving an unoccupied NH on EHU on site, for which we would obviously expect to pay.


Perhaps too far away from where you want to be but when we were on a winter C&CC rally at La Manga a few years ago a number of the vans had arrived in the autumn and the occupants flew home for Christmas and returned in the New Year.

The rally members were grouped together so a watching brief was kept on the mhs/caravans of those away.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

There is a really secure motorhome/caravan storage 5 kms from Malaga Airport. A couple of MHF members have units parked there at the moment [I have a trailer there]. I will look for the leaflet I have......somewhere on this mess of a desk, and post details.

..


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi I would think you will find somewhere while your down there, we were in Javea in Jan/ Feb and they have a compound next door full of caravans that people have stored. 

Oh OK you have twisted my arm.You pay the site fees and we will fly down and look after it. All joking aside dont you know anyone that wants a Christmas Holiday they dont have to take it off site, just a thought.

Good Luck Bob.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Filling system better than I thought...............Open/guard 24hrs, Accessories and repairs etc

Autocaravanas Malaga. [0034] 952230866 and [0034] 610786320 
[email protected] 
www.autocaravanasmalaga.com

..


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Overwintering with a Christmas break*

Camping Olhao (in Olhao) is worth a try. We were there last Autumn and several people were returning to UK for Christmas but leaving their vans or motorhomes on site. Close to Faro, huge site, lots of facilities and plenty of neighbours to keep an eye on things for you.

And for the birdwatchers ... there was a Splendid Starling there last year!

Gilroy and Sheila


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I have made a note of this for my own possible future use.

Its a 'Finca style' campsite near Coin (35 minutes from Malaga)

The site is fenced and secure and I believe airport transport can be 
arranged. 

The owner is Sandra Mansell tel 0034 686 250 645

I have taken this from a website (can't remember which one) as it sounded to be ok.

I hope it is of some help

Colin


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We are going to fly home this christmas for the first time and will leave the van on site with friends keeping an eye on it. We shall be leaving the van for 7 days but do not fancy leaving the hook up in. I shall also make sure the gas is turned off. I think this is the best way to leave the van unattended. Less chance of a fire . What do others think.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Before you start thinking about leaving your van abroad check your insurance because some policies don't cover this event unless you get permission from your insurer before hand.

On my policy I have to notify my insurer if the van is going to be out of my charge for more than 36 hours whilst abroad.

Don


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am on Camping Fuengirola where people regularly leave their caravan/ MH and fly back to the UK. Security is good and so are the facilities. I plan to fly out for xmas and am quite happy to leave my MH here, on EHU. Checking your insurance cover is a good idea though.
Pete


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

_Hi, I have made a note of this for my own possible future use.

Its a 'Finca style' campsite near Coin (35 minutes from Malaga)

The site is fenced and secure and I believe airport transport can be 
arranged.

The owner is Sandra Mansell tel 0034 686 250 645

I have taken this from a website (can't remember which one) as it sounded to be ok.

I hope it is of some help _

Yes, I know Sandra well, site is called "FootHills". Its about 5 mins from where we live. We used to store our hire Motorhomes there.

...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, interesting about the insurance angle, would think it's just the reverse of leaving two cars 'out of my charge' in the driveway at home while we are away but will check with insurance just to be safe.
Colin


----------

